# Pics of other things we make



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

:hotsun









This all welded aluminum boathouse cover 35X 14










These were removed and rewelded with a guaranteed powder coat finish by Powells.

It was the best powder coat job I have seen in 20 years!!!










This is an engineered awning we built for Top Construction. Hal thinks you could land a plane on it!










Grab bar on console and lean rail for front.










T Top on a Blazer Bay.










Folding crows nest added to a factory hard top!

This is what we've been building this winter.

Looking for work for this month. If you can describe it we can build it!!:usaflag


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Couple of more pics of some different boat stuff.









Simple half tower. I sill need to add trim loc on edge.










Cool raised platform crows nest over the Gambler's existing hardtop.










Extra large boarding platform with heavy duty ladder.

Still needing work !!!:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## offshore64 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Tim what about a brush guard for an SUV? Think yall could do something like that?


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

How about a rod holder that would fit in the back of the Yukon and connect to the removable chair attachment and be made in such a way that I can stack 6 80wides on bent butts in it and not have them laying on the floor?


----------



## BlueWaterMafiaPro (Jan 23, 2009)

Very Nice Work!!! I"ll be calling about a price on a cobia tower. thanks


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

I have built several good looking brush gaurds and Hall I am not following what you discribed but I made a little headway on your chair. Need some different tools to finish.

This was yesterday's project for me, thought ya'll would appreciate the pics.










:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag

Check out this oversized spotting platform on this flats boat!!










It is about 17 inches tall 24 wide at the front and 44 wide at the rear!









The small plate is thru bolted on the bow and the eyebolt can be removed giving an almost flush install

on the bow when not in use!!!


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tim, the platform turned out great! Took it out as soon as I picked it up today. Here's the first fish that I caught on it. Perfect slot fish!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *jimmyjams4110 (2/1/2009)*Tim, the platform turned out great! Took it out as soon as I picked it up today. Here's the first fish that I caught on it. Perfect slot fish!




Well there you go. Tim's stuffcatches fish!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

JJ, Thanks for the pics. How did my cup modifacation work?:usaflag


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Decreased porposing big time. The Tim Special also increased bite while the engine was all the way jacked up. Had the girlfriend with me which doesn't like to go very fast when it's cold, so I can't really tell you about top speed. 

Takeoff, cruise, and shallow water running, I could definitely tell a difference. :bowdown


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

That modifacation came from 15 years experiance at Gulf Breeze Prop Shop!!!:usaflag


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Breeze Fabrications do you do tiny little jobs? I just need a piece of flat stock welded to my T-Top so I can mount a VHF radio.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck yes!!! Thats our source for pizza money for lunch. Please don,t hesitate to bring us the smallest job. We'll stop right then and fix it usually. Thanks! Tim:usaflag


----------



## The_REAL_Pole_benda (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey how much for a casting platform just like JJ's? except 20-24" height? and not as wide


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

PM sent!


----------

